# Yes, I'll take that.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

A short question: At a restaurant, when I am asked if I would like coffee ("kahvia?") what should I say when I want it?

Is "Kyllä" good? And what should I say if I don't want coffee? "Ei, kiitos?"


----------



## Hakro

"Kyllä, kiitos" is the best choice. "Kiitos" would do also, and even "Kyllä" would be understood but it sounds strange.

"Ei, kiitos" is a perfectly correct phrase.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Well, the thing is, I am asked if I would like to coffee because they want to sell it to me. In other words, the coffee is not free, but it's something that I have to pay at a cashier. Is "Kiitos" a bit too much, perhaps?


----------



## Hakro

If you want to take the coffee say "Kyllä, kiitos".
If you don't want to take the coffee say "Ei, kiitos".


----------



## akana

Does anyone ever say "En, kiitos?" (En halua.)


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Does anyone ever say "En, kiitos?" (En halua.)


Yes, if the waiter asks "Haluatko kahvia" (Do you want coffee?) you can answer either correctly "En, kiitos" (also "Kiitos, en") or colloquially "Ei, kiitos" (also "Kiitos, ei").


----------

